# color profile epson 1400



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello everyone.. I need some help if some could please.. i am pulling my hair out.. i bought this epson 1400 with sublimation ink in it.. i am not sure of what brand of ink, neither is the person i bought it from, but i can not get the right colors to print.. I use corel 11 to print my sub stuff with.. i use sublimation paper from photomugs and i use the correct time and temp on my substates.. my lighter blacks are bluish, my reds are pinky purple, my forest green is aqua color and.... on and on.. i played with printer settings, but still can not figure it out.. Oh and i print in RGB sooo..​any help would be apprecited..

Does anyone make custom color profiles i guess is the question to ask..and what info one may need to do it.
thanks 
jess


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Assuming the inks are ArTainium UV+ or Sublijet inks, an expensive custom profile is not necessary. Also, assuming the person you bought the system from was able to print correctly, they would have been using a profile. It should still be on their computer.

In the case of ArTainium inks, it is called an "ICC Profile". Sublijet inks use a color management system called "Power Driver". All that would be necessary is to get it into your color folder and then configure your system with the profile.

You can get the configuration instructions from our site by clicking on "DyeSub Tips" in our signature, then clicking the big "Return" button at the top left of the screen. Look along the top of the live screen and you will see "ICC Setup".

You are also welcome to PM me, for more help.

We don't deal with Sublijet inks, but perhaps one of their suppliers can help you in that area.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you for the reply and information.. i did do all of that.. my greys and purples are still a blueish 
when i get back to my shop i will upload what the color profile is suppose to look like then i will scan and upload what i get from it being printed. so that someone may know what i need to do..
the people i bought the printer with inks from could not get it to print correctly so i bought it from them in hopes i could get it to.
i would hate to have to waste all the ink that came with it so i am trying to figure out how to get the correct colors from it..
thanks again
jess


----------



## Merch Foundry (May 17, 2009)

I'm having a similar problem to this although not as bad. I keep getting lines across my print and no matter what I do I can't get rid. Also, all of my prints seem very yellowy.

I got my 1400 with a bulk ink system, directly from Xpres.

I have to say that I've never been that impressed with the results I've had and so don't really push the sublimation asa much as I could or perhaps should.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi!
not that i am an expert, but lines usually mean do a nozzle check and if there are lines missing on that you need to hit clean do the nozzle check after and then see. sometimes i have to do it 5 times especially if i dont run my sub printer for a few days. also another important one is the paper setting, make sure that you have that setting selected correct. 
hope i have helped
jess


----------



## Merch Foundry (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, thanks Jess.

Settings seem to come up quite a lot in these discussions, so I have gone through them again and tried different things.

You're right about this. Problem is now solved just by looking at my print settings. Hallelujah!!

I guess it's back to business then - always really loved the potential of dye sub too - so versatile.

Thanks again.

John


----------



## intothis1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you BigBear! You solved a major issue with color printing problems. I can put the Advil back in the medicine cabinet.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

intothis1 said:


> Thank you BigBear! You solved a major issue with color printing problems. I can put the Advil back in the medicine cabinet.


You are quite welcome. In addition to the easy fix/answer to the original question, I decided to post info about a different color management reality.

The prelude always starts off with something like "a customer gave me a file and when I print it, the colors are not even close to what is on the screen. What is wrong with my printer/ink/profile, etc".

The most obvious first test (which so many fail to do) is to print something you have printed before. If that prints correctly, then the problem is with the new image.

Most often, the problem is an untagged or wrong color space, embedded in the image. Limited time does not permit me to rewrite all of our information about color management, but you can get a good knowledge foundation under "How do I correct an image with the wrong color space".

Click on "Dye Sub Tips" in our signature and then "All Topics". The knowledge can save you a great deal of time and frustration.

Have a good day.


----------



## MKMasonArts (Aug 13, 2010)

I have an Epson 1400 and I love it. I got my degree in Photography, so I don't usually have problems with color management. 
Maybe do a head cleaning.I've used the Epson 4000 and Epson 4800 a lot, and the Epson 1400 is great too. 
Do you just use the printer for sublimation purposes? 
That is interesting. I guess you would have to have one printer for normal purposes and one for printing sublimation?


----------

